# Images for Sublimation



## jmj (Feb 24, 2008)

So Monday I will be ordering my Sublimation printer and I've done alot of research on the printer and products, my last question is on images. What is the best way to obtain your images, have customers send them via email, scan them????? Also can I use my customers logos created in Corel 12 and sublimate them. I guess this should have been the first question I asked before buying the system.


----------



## big frank sports (Aug 7, 2008)

Any of the above will work. Make sure the colors you use, when you create artwork, is in RGB format. 
Any vectored artwork will work with sublimation.

Frank


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

What printer did you decide on?
I recommend an upgrade for your corel.
Look around, there are some really good deals.
Corel 12 does a poor job opening pdf's


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

If you register on www.unisubgraphics.com you can download all the unisub templates & lots of designs to use with all the unisub items. Plus you can also add your own photo's/designs to them. They are all in vector format.


----------



## jmj (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for the info! I am getting the e3000N, was thinking about the 7000 but really do not need to print that big. I will be upgrading my Corel, doing one thing at a time. Just spent $1200 to upgrade my Embroidery software, now the sublimation, then new computers, then upgrade all software. I have been looking at Corel X4 on ebay but really scared I will not get the complete software, any advice.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

The e3300n is a good choice. I have been running it for
sublimation for about 6 months with excellent results.
I recommend the ICC profile solution.


----------



## jmj (Feb 24, 2008)

Conde_David said:


> The e3300n is a good choice. I have been running it for
> sublimation for about 6 months with excellent results.
> I recommend the ICC profile solution.


 What and how much is the ICC Profile, I'm buying from Conde and no one has said anything about ICC Profile????


----------



## big frank sports (Aug 7, 2008)

JMJ

Call David Gross.... He has called me back on a Sunday night making sure my problems were taken care of. You will not go wrong with him or Conde.

Call David Monday morning and he will set you up.

Frank


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

ICC profile is included. Not to worry. There are two ways
to print, Profile or powerdriver. In most cases , I prefer the
ICC profile.


----------



## jmj (Feb 24, 2008)

big frank sports said:


> JMJ
> 
> Call David Gross.... He has called me back on a Sunday night making sure my problems were taken care of. You will not go wrong with him or Conde.
> 
> ...


I would love to, but I already have a rep at Conde and do not want to step on toes, my rep has been very helpful, I just always seem to have questions after hours when I get home and can think


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

No problem, I am in tech support.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Melinda
David is the big cheese there. .
Did your rep send you several articles he has written ? If not ask them for them. Very informative.
Also on the support site is a file that has all the press times/temp for all the stuff they sell.
Download that too. Its like 45 pages.

One thing when you get your stuff , unless they have changed it, the cds install the powerdriver.
All their support docs are for setting up the powerdriver. If you go to the support site and even d/l the link to ICC profile it is mostly for setting up the powerdriver.

When you get your stuff CALL THEM. Let them walk you thru it all. I wish I had. One thing they will tell you is to print out the color pallets and press them to your substrate. This is important cuz as I have found out the pretty colors on your monitor are not gonna be quite the same on your fabric or hard goods. Sometimes they can be way off.

I downloaded a bunch of nasa pics from this site
Astronomy Picture of the Day Archive

alot of them have different colors and shapes and they make cool tiles to practice with.

Good Luck
Mark


----------



## jimgeddes (Aug 30, 2009)

Ditto... you can't go wrong with David Gross and all of his people at Conde Systems


----------



## jmj (Feb 24, 2008)

Out of all the "Sublimation " companies I've talked with, Conde is by far the best! I was going to order the e3000N today but got busy and I'm still trying to tell myself that I do not need a bigger printer. My biggest press is a 16x16 Brand new Pheniox Fire that I hate hate hate. I do not want to have to buy a new press to go with a bigger printer. 8.5" is not that big, but how many towels, car flags, pillow cases or photos would I really do?????? I know just as soon as I get the 3000 I will wish I got the bigger one. Got a very good lead today on selling my screenprinting set-up, if that goes thru I will surely get the 7000.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

jmj said:


> Out of all the "Sublimation " companies I've talked with, Conde is by far the best! I was going to order the e3000N today but got busy and I'm still trying to tell myself that I do not need a bigger printer. My biggest press is a 16x16 Brand new Pheniox Fire that I hate hate hate. I do not want to have to buy a new press to go with a bigger printer. 8.5" is not that big, but how many towels, car flags, pillow cases or photos would I really do?????? I know just as soon as I get the 3000 I will wish I got the bigger one. Got a very good lead today on selling my screenprinting set-up, if that goes thru I will surely get the 7000.


I thought the same thing and was gonna get the 5050 but more I looked an thought about it I went and got the 7000 and the 13x19 by pass try.
Its not just all about doing bigger. You can gang more on a 11x17 or 13x19 and use less paper and while one or two sheets won[t matter over a period of time it might. Or when you need to do one order and instead of using just one sheet you need two due to odd size. And when you do go to do a large print you will have to either splice it together or outsource it.
I have a 15x15 press. Wish I had the bigger press.

I haven't used the bigger sizes as much yet but when I do use it I am glad I have it.

Good Luck
Mark
hope this made sense its late


----------



## jmj (Feb 24, 2008)

Makes great since, I would have no problem just going ahead and getting the 7000, but a couple years ago I purchased a epson 1280 (I think that's the model) and sawgrass could never get it to print correctly. After I started having problems the company (salesman) I purchased it from would not return my phone calls. After much aggrevation I gave up and my husband was not happy that I spent soooo much money and it just sits there. But thanks to Conde we are going to try and get it running with regular ink so I can print the photo balloons. I'm just having a hard time placing the order, in the back of my mind I keep thinking it's not going to work, it's not going to work.
Everyone that has purchased a new system could you let me know what products you also purchased to start out with and if there is ANYTHING else I may need to purchase and ship at one time.
Thanks eveyone for all the help.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

When I got my 7000 from conde I don't know if it was a special or not but I got alot of stuff goods with it to print on. Ask about it. Sometimes you can get things extra for buying such a expensive printer. 

To practice on fabric you can either get the 7x7 vapor apparel fabric sheets or you can go to a fabric store like Joanns and get yards of it there to practice on. Thats what I did. Or sometimes I find polyester shirts on sale at walmart or good will to practice on.

Hardgoods (mugs/tiles/etc) you might find some good deals on ebay or in the classifieds. These need a special coating so you won't find them on a store shelf. Also a good place for dye sub info is over at the dyesub.org forums. Some very knowledge folks there and I think some of the first ones to do dye sub. They also have a classified section were you can get stuff to imprint.

If your gonna do mugs/beer steins /glassware you either need a mug press or wraps. Each has its advantages and disadvantages. 

Some hardgoods have jigs you can get with them to make pressing either also. Like little charms and stuff so if you get those make sure you get the jigs.

Protective paper. I went to Sams and got some butcher paper and been using it on the dye sub shirts I am doing right now. I think I like it better than the teflon sheet. So might look into that also.
The sams stuff is thin like plain paper but there is thicker stuff and I think I am gonna try that next time. 

You might want to look into a temp gun to insure that your press is actually at the temp it says it is.
I got a DK Pryometer and using it I find that tho my heat knob says 350 I am way off by the temp gun. I never had good luck with the laser ones. Would never read right due to the silver platen tho others say it works.

Good Luck
Mark


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

I use Corel and Photoshop for designing things for DyeSub printing.
Photoshop for things with photos.

I made and pressed a lot of things last night. The more i press on the more i like this.
Somethings i thought i would not like i am loving.
Made a large stadum cushion with a photo on it and name and its just so cool looking.
Also made my first sign of life sign as a demo to show and my wife wants to hang it on the wall.
Here is a design from Corel i did late last night

I would get the 7000 for sure otherwise you will not be able to press on a lot of the cool stiff you will be wanting to make.

This design is almost 10x10

We will be shooting a model on Monday showing off a lot of our shirts and shooting her with blanks on in many colors for making digital versions for our up coming website.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

very nice.
post model shots too !!


----------



## jmj (Feb 24, 2008)

Looks great, I wish I was that creative. Where do you get all your artwork from?


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

Art work for that was all but one item made in Coreldraw very easy just standerd shapes in CD. The city view was some free clip art i dl.

I am very new to CD.

I ordered this
Coreldraw secrets & training tutorials by Click N Learn the corel draw experts. X3 - X4 Tips, tricks, graphics and free video tutorial file downloads.

It has took me from not knowing anything to now doing a lot in only a few days.
I would of never been able to make that before that.
I love the gradient fill tool and the text worping tools.
I am not even half way into the videos it has a lot in it to remember.


----------

